# Union Pacific 844



## RailFanLNK (Jul 6, 2007)

In today's Lincoln Journal Star there is a front page story on UP 844, one of the last steam engines built for UP in 1944. I wished I could say "see the story here" and provide the link, but I don't know how. you can go to journalstardotkom and see the story.

Al


----------



## AlanB (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's the link, UP844.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Alan! I'm just not up to snuff with computers.

Al


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are some additional links:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Pacific_844

http://www.uprr.com/aboutup/excurs/up844.shtml

http://www.railpictures.net/showphotos.php...number=UP%20844

http://www.upsteam.com/ This site includes an operating schedule - where and when.


----------



## stlouielady (Jul 7, 2007)

This went through my parents' hometown on June 26th, and I just happened to be there to catch it! They live in central Iowa, and it was on its way to Boone, then to Des Moines, etc, and back for the trip through Nebraska and to Wyoming. Pretty cool to see...


----------

